# ACL Injury



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Luckily, if you're going to tear a ligament, the Cruciate ligaments are the "best" do do in; lots of people go a good while before reconstruction, a friend of mine has been without an ACL for years. It's good that you're able to be so active despite having a torn ACL. You can speak with your doctor about getting a brace for riding to minimize any damage should you fall - but it's kind of one of those things that you either accept the risk or not. The ligament is torn, you can't do more damage to it. However, you don't want to do your PCL in either, and a brace might minimize a bit of the risk.


----------



## HorsesAreMyLife33 (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks. Ya i should look into talking to my docter more about a brace. the only thing is, arent ACL braces quite bulky? i thought they had metal? that might be a little difficult to ride with.... hopefully i can find something to help me out.

i guess it is kind of a loss/win situation here, theres a risk. but no way am i going to give up horses for a torn legament!! i loose my mind if i dont see my horse for a week! lol. 

thanks for the reply. its nice to know that there are other people out there that know a little about this injury. Up where i live i have not ran into anyone with the same issues...


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

For seven years, I had a torn ACL from a dirt bike accident, I rode after 2 months. They don't heal themselves, so I was just very careful. Once in awhile I got fluid on the knee if I overdid it, dancing, kickboxing, oddly riding was ok. Then I reinjured it again, motorcycle accident (minor), then I was getting fluid on the knee when I ran and then I was limping for days. I had the surgery, build the muscle back, now it's fine.


----------

